# Bulk Fibre Optic



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

How much do you need? 1 foot... 10 feet... 100 feet?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> How much do you need? 1 foot... 10 feet... 100 feet?


Quantity really depends on the pricing. I'm looking for .010, .019 & .029 & preferably the stuff that can be tied in knots and still transmit light. Mostly green to begin with and then other colors later. 

But really, the question was about where can I source it?


----------



## Travis VanDaele (Sep 30, 2002)

*flexible fiber optic*

Hello

I generally stock the cbe fiber, it is the stuff your looking for.

I believe it is about 6 inchs long, comes 3 piece per pack, for 12.00

Different sizes and colors

If you have a fav dealer close by, pm myself

Thanks

Travis


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Thanks, I'm looking for 4 or 5' lengths.


----------



## tenexbob (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi russ,

I found this fiber from USF fiber and it works great.










Picked it up fron NAS and you can get it bulk. I think up to 6' or something. I've tried a bunch of fiber and this one is by far the most flexible. I tied it in a knot and it didn't crack. I even did the freezer test. Didn't crack either, so its good for cold weather.

Michel


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

thanks everyone, Jimbows Archery in Calgary had the .010 in sufficient lengths.


----------

